# Closed on the Ranch--



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just bought a place in Junction-- anybody else have a place out there?
We are on the North Llano about 10.5 miles west of town. I closed last Friday and spent my first weekend on it. -- free range axis, and black bucks, and more pigs than I thought--






Gonna be getting out of boating for a while because I wont have any time to do anything with all I got going on now. I just bought myself a big job. Should be fun though.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome man contrats....very exciting.

Let me know if you need help....will cost you some campfire time tho.....


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats on new ranch!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats. Welcome to ranching. Now you get to work every weekend like the rest of us


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

lol=no kidding= selling all my boats because i may never use them again -- now its gonna be all tractors and skid steers-- no more contenders and trans--


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I will trade work for venison!


----------



## Txsparky63 (Jul 22, 2016)

how many acres did you get?

i have been wanting a place like that.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Txsparky63 said:


> how many acres did you get?
> 
> i have been wanting a place like that.


Very rude question.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Beautiful place. I love how they use drones to do those big sweeping aerials - so cool.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I think its a good sized place its more than 500 acres but less than 1000 so its not the biggest and not the smallest, but it should be perfect for what i want it for


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

793 ? By the way congratulations


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We leased/game managed an 1800 acre place near you on KC2731 and FM1674 for over 30 years. Sure hated when they sold it about 4 years ago. Great area along the river. Lots of free ranging axis. Congrats on your purchase. You will be good friends with Clay Simons in Roosevelt before long. 

The owner of that ranch's mother was a Parker. Lots of interesting history and stories about that family.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm Jealous. Congrats!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

We have tons of free range axis as well-- a few free range black buck too according to the neighbors- also an occasional other as well -- elk auodad -- normal exotics you see in the hill country.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Very cool. Getting a ranch is a big deal-well done.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Matt do you have a live stream on the place? Always wanted a hideout up in the hills!


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

Just got back from there on a motorcycle ride with my Club. Our favorite base to run the twisting Three Sisters. Gorgeous area and congrats.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats!....that's a dream come true....hope you enjoy many years on your new place!....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Closed on ours back in 1925. Wait until you see how long the work list gets. lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

boom! said:


> Closed on ours back in 1925. Wait until you see how long the work list gets. lol


Wow boom, you type good for being really really old.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boom! said:


> Closed on ours back in 1925. Wait until you see how long the work list gets. lol


Dang bro I think you fat fingered the yr


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Dang bro I think you fat fingered the yr


Nope, great grandapa closed in 1925.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boom! said:


> Nope, great grandapa closed in 1925.


I gotcha now let's go kill some ****!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

boom! said:


> Closed on ours back in 1925. Wait until you see how long the work list gets. lol


The work on a ranch is never done.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Just bought a place in Junction-- anybody else have a place out there?
> We are on the North Llano about 10.5 miles west of town. I closed last Friday and spent my first weekend on it. -- free range axis, and black bucks, and more pigs than I thought--
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that I jacked your thread. Congrats on a job well done and I hope that you have generations of kids that will be blessed with enjoying your efforts! :texasflag


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Well said Jeff


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Very cool indeed, on my "to achieve" list in the near future as well. 

Big congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Txsparky63 said:


> how many acres did you get?





bigfishtx said:


> Very rude question.


Yeah, in Texas that's kin to asking how much money is in his bank account.

Worse yet, never ask how many cows a rancher has. If he can tell you, then he doesn't have very many.

Also, never ask a man where he's from. If he's from Texas he will soon let you know. If not, why embarrass the fellow?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Great country. I'm old friends with Linda Fawcett, she has a ranch west of town too. She's on the clear fork of the Llano. Is that where this is? You are really going to enjoy this.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful place, congrats! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

We have the north fork of the llano on our place-- not much only like 1/2 mile-- but it runs year round and its got fish in it and it had water during the drought-- got some holes 9-10 feet deep from what i can see-- been to cold to take a dip so far


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful place....Congratulations! Your tool box now includes a rifle/handgun.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Congrats on the place, my good friend has a place 11 miles out of Junctiuon, borderlining Whitetail junction, beautiful place.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, great looking place.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Many many memories will be made there for years.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good stuff bud and congratulations. I hope to pull off a few acres somewhere, somehow myself in the next few years.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I use to hunt the other side of the river from you at a friends ranch, that is some great country.

The guys uncle still lives out there I believe, his name is Alan Terrell was the second house to the left after you went over the low water bridge. He had both sides of the road and his property goes down to the river.

That is some great country! If you want to lease any of it I'm in.!!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I hunted 5 miles west of town and on the river for many years. There are plenty of axis and very few BB. I have heard elk bugle but never seen one. Now the hogs have gotten bad. We went from none to trapping 24 in a season. There is nothing better than floating in the river and fishing in the summer. I love it up there. Congratulations. Also don't forget about the big cat's that roam up and down the river. They are there.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Big cats as in fish or feline?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Big cats as in fish or feline?


Big yellow catfish! Big black bass and some nice sized Guadalupe bass in there also. The big blacks won't hit anything if they see you in that clear water. A topwater at night is the ticket.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Upon taking possession of the land, It is very important that you walk the borders, pull a weed, throw stones, and shout out an opportunity for objections to be voiced. My grandpa taught me this. 

Congratulations! The best part of my day is when my shadow and sweat fall upon my own piece of earth. I get a lot of satisfaction out of accomplishments with the land, both big and small. 

We receive compliments on our place, my wife's flowerbeds look like a Southern Living magazine cover and I have a large garden & home orchard, 8 acre lake, and pecan groves. But all I see is more work- and that makes me feel good inside, wanting & trying to be a good steward for a few more decades.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like a beautiful place. Love the country out that way.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a buddy that has a lease on the other side of Telegraph We saw a couple of black buck on Sunday next to the big house between the 2 low water bridges. Really i miss you....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

congrats....
now you can see work never completed till you die or sell it...
this is a blessing or a curse...
depends on your attitude...
cynical?... yep, but true.
hope you enjoy it for many years.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

you are what so many of want to be when we grow up! Congrats - love that country. On the river you should have a bunch of turkey as well. Getting to be that time.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome!!!! sweet video......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations! Nothing like owning your own piece of land that you can hunt on and make your own rules.

And yes, it's a lot of work but at the end of the day you can look at it and say, "This is mine!"

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome. living the dream right there. Congrats!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Bevo you miss me? Thats kinda creepy right there. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Bevo you miss me? Thats kinda creepy right there. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


**** apple technology. every time I type a certain word i get the phrase I miss you.. I have fixed it or so I though 4 or 5 times and it keeps happening. Has lead to some awkward text messages.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Will you adopt me??? Lol, congrats. Life long dream to have a place of my own. Very happy for you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats! Love that area....


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

MATT ... ! Lemme know when you need help lifting corn!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Bryan ima need more help getting all my junk off refugio. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats looks awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

congrats! looks awesome man!


----------



## Newhunter54 (Apr 5, 2017)

Congratulations looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

Congratulations! As others have said the work never stops but it feels great at the end of the day to see the results of your hard work and sweat.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

There isn't anything like owning a piece of Texas. It will give you pain and pleasure.


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

tec said:


> There isn't anything like owning a piece of Texas. It will give you pain and pleasure.


Truth!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

That is awesome! We will be near you this weekend at our lease in Roosevelt! Love it out there!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I just got on a new lease about another 5 or so miles West of you. Very beautiful country out there.

CONGRATS ON THE NEW PLACE...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

awesome -- stop by for a beverage sometime


----------

